# Jagwire Elite Link--Alligator iLink--Nokon.



## CalypsoArt

Jagwire Elite Link--Alligator iLink--Nokon.

I'm doing a build. However, the cables I need are longer than what comes in the standard kits. Anyone know where I can get longer lengths of any of the above? Are their tandem bike versions of these available?


----------



## cliff

No tandem kits I know of, but buy two kits and just buy a separate rear brake and rear derailleur cable. splice the liner beneath a section that is not open. Or, forget the long tandem cables and splice the two single bike cables with cable splitters! you'll have to account for the cable splitters with a break in the the liner though, so it'll be less sealed.


----------

